# Premix Powder for Raw Feeding



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey y'all!

I feed my Bengal cats raw-ish. Cat #1, female, over 4yo now, her name is Khaleesi. She threw-up just about any kind of store bought food, and also had runny stools. These symptoms started when she was a little under 1yo. Our vet couldn't find anything wrong with her and, in the end, raw feeding solved our problem.

However, I could not get her to eat a balanced diet of frankenprey or whole prey (which is the ultimate goal). TCFeline is recommended by Dr.Lisa Pierson DVM, one of the leading raw advocates out there, to help transition your cat off of store bought to raw.

Cat #2, male, 1yo, his name is Ragnar. He gets TCFeline, too, just because I have it around the house, in addition to whole mice and whole chicks. Yes, I keep frozen blocks of chicks and mice in my deep freeze!

I've read quite a few nutritional analysis done on this premix, by the makers and other third party people. If you search google you can find some and here is a link to the maker's site: http://tcfeline.com/general-premix-info/

I buy mine from this website: https://rawmeatpetfood.com/

This website also carries a raw premix for dogs called Better In The Raw. I have not researched this stuff as well as TCFeline, but I have taken some steps to evaluate it.

I wanted to bring it to y'all's attention for anyone interested in transitioning to raw (or easy mode raw- even alone its got to be better than store bought), and also to see if anyone else has checked it out.


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Some extra info:
I own an electric grinder, #8 Cabelas. My husband hunts and we process our own deer meat.

I grind boneless chicken thighs, organic, hormone free, sodium free, for cat food.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Gosh! That is so cool that your hubby hunts and you get wild game. I'm so jealous! I want your husband. LOL. J/K.:act-up:

It sounds like you have a real system going on with the grinder and all. I don't feed ground anything anymore but when you do, nothings better than having your own stuff. Awesome! 

That's good if that pre-mix makes it better for your cat to eat. But personally, I'm pretty much sick of commercial food companies. I don't trust them anymore. So I just feed basically whole, fresh, raw...pretty much a prey model except I'm still a little indecisive about the vegetable matter.


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

This pre-mix has to be added to ground meat, that is a draw back, and also, the animal wont get the teeth cleaning benefits they get from chewing chunks of muscle and bone.

The producer is a small, private business, they aren't a huge conglomerate. I trust them a bit more than dog food companies. They recently changed their formula, they removed the dried egg because they could no longer source organic egg powder reliably. So now the recipe calls for two raw egg yolk per two pounds of ground meat.

Cat #1 is not food driven, but she does like to chase down and eat frogs and bugs that get in the house. I bet I could get her to eat live whole prey if she had to murder it. :afraid: But yeah, I'm not doing that, no way.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm glad you posted this. I'm going to pass the info on to my parents. They are in the process of switching one of their kitties to raw. He sounds very similar to your Khaleesi. He's not doing well on regular cat food, and the vet can't find any reason for it. They've done tons of tests, and tried quite a few different foods. 

I think they'll be happy to know about the supplement, as I really doubt they'll ever get this cat to eat whole prey....he's pretty finicky.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I have fed TCFeline before to my kitty. He did well with it.


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

FireStorm said:


> I'm glad you posted this. I'm going to pass the info on to my parents. They are in the process of switching one of their kitties to raw. He sounds very similar to your Khaleesi. He's not doing well on regular cat food, and the vet can't find any reason for it. They've done tons of tests, and tried quite a few different foods.
> 
> I think they'll be happy to know about the supplement, as I really doubt they'll ever get this cat to eat whole prey....he's pretty finicky.


Happy to be a helper!

It's pretty easy to make, there's instructions on the package. You make a slurry with the premix powder + water + egg yolk, then add that to your ground meat and stir.

After that I portion it into little Glad 4oz containers and freeze them. (I bought a case of them from Amazon.)

If you/they need any help or advice along the way, I'd be happy to help.


----------

